# problems with #83 DACP?



## m500dpp

My favourite polish for my cars which have decent paint is #80 speedglaze and I have just ordered a US gallon "find something you like and use it often!" How true!

Anyway whilst I find I can work #80 for ages I recently bought some #83 to use on my daughter's '96 Polo (34000 miles - yes really!) and I am having trouble with it drying out on the paint and solidifying. I know #80 has oils which #83 does not, how can I work #83 longer? 

Tried water and it just removed any effectiveness - it was cold when I was using it, could that be the issue?

Am also using the PC7424 and Flex 3401 on full speed, should I slow down?

Any help appreciated, may have other poor condition cars to work on soon.......

Dave


----------



## lowejackson

I thought 83 had been discontinued years ago however if you have some then fair enough. 83 does have polishing oils but 80 does have longer work times

It has been many years since I used the 83 and 80 so the following is from my (ageing) memory. I would suggest starting with a lower speed whilst it is spread out over the 12-18" area and build up to say speed 5 whilst the polish is worked. Maybe the cold is not helping although I must admit to not trying 83 in very cold conditions.

I am sure Mike Phillips has done several articles on using 83 so might be worth looking on Autogeeks or Meguiars Online for lots of tips


----------



## chongo

Take used panel if you got one, apply your glaze, light+ even if you can. Leave it over night till it has a haze(let the oils work.) then remove with a soft terry towel. You should be left with a fine film of glaze. Take a finishing pad(soft) spray with a spritz water, work slow till the glaze shows again, then finish till you have a very light haze then remove. Chongo


----------

